# Anxiety - New Job



## Jimmi (Jun 6, 2002)

Hi everyone, I just finished my first year of law school, and am now starting a job as a law clerk. Today is my first day and whenever i start something new my anxiety is great and I go to the bathroom so much. (I am IBS-D btw). While I am going to the bathroom i always think this has to be the last run to the bathroom cause ive gone so much there cant possibly be anymore, but yet there is more and more (where does all this stuff come from, i dont eat this much!!) Anyway, ive tried deep breathing and that just makes me light headed and sleepy. I try to relax but it just doesnt seem to work My mind is still going crazy even when I do my yoga or tai-chi it is unbearable. I would go to a therapist but as it is, I dont have wonderful medical insurance because I am in law school and funds are limited so I only have the one that the school offers, and its kind of just in case of emergencies. Does anyone have any helpful ideas to try to calm oneself down besides the usual deep breathing, and mediation stuff. I appreciate anything that someone can offer. Thank you all!!


----------



## charmedimsure (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi Jimmi!Congratulations on the new job. I hear you about being anxious and having to go. I had to do presentations the other day at work. I didn't think I would ever leave the house. And all of the deep breathing, positive thinking etc. in the world doesn't help either. My butt is Lord and Master when the nerves hit. My only advice it to give yourself plenty of time in the morning if you know it's going to be an anxiety morning. I always get up extra early to make sure I have time to empty out before I have to leave the house. And I always have mental emergency stopping places in my mind in case of "Uh Oh." Good luck!


----------



## Jules_52 (Feb 28, 2003)

I know you said you've tried the deep breathing techniques, and they make you sleepy, but my therapist put a spin on the deep breathing that helps me calm down. Breathe in deep through your nose, and envision that you are taking in pure, fresh, calming air. Let your ribcage expand, and when you exhale, picture all of the dirty, anxiety-ridden air and energy leaving your body. So it's like, breath in fresh calming air, exhale bad anxiety-causing air. I don't know if it will work for you, but it helped me!


----------



## luvslegal (May 14, 2004)

I work in a legal enviroment and both me and the head lawyer have IBS he has d and i have c. And, let me just say the disease has not stopped him from becoming immensely rich! He takes magazines into the bathroom with him. He gets made fun of a bit, but don't let IBS stop you from your goal of being a lawyer. I am just a paralegal. I'm not rich, but I have worked in the same legal office for seven years! If it is ok, I will say a little prayer for you. And remember they are not the criminals, they are the "wrongfully accused" (unless you are a DA)


----------

